# Looking for a tarantula ,any size,type,colour INFO PLZ



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,
i am looking into getting T i am not 100% sure yet on what one yet.

i have a few in mind but i am not sure how common they are but here are the names.

sun tiger T (psalmopoeus irminia)
indian ornanental T (poecilotheria regalis)
mexican red-kneed T (brachypelma smithi)
pink-toed T (avicularia avicularia)
??????? (avicularia versicolor) <-- not 100% ,if its the blue one that is what im on about.


so any info on these is gr8.

any one that has any for sale plz pm me.

this is going to be my first but i am not terrified of spiders but they still give me the willys lol.

this is most probly going to sound stupid but can they jump?

there will be no unnessery handling so no need to worry about that.
thanks


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

smithi would probably be best if it's your first spider
They are all easy with experience mind.


----------



## 5thPhantom (Feb 8, 2010)

For a first one, I would go for either the Red Knee or the Pink Toe. They are (as a general rule) relatively calm spiders, and particularly the Red Knee will often be out and about on display. They both have pretty basic care requirements - the Red Knee needs a terrestrial setup with substrate and a hide, and the Pink Toe needs an arboreal setup (with twigs or bark etc for it to climb and web). They will both need a shallow water dish (as long as they are not tiny), and will be happy with fairly general temperature (provided by a heat mat at one side of the tank) and humidity.

The Avic versicolour may be harder to track down, and the Suntiger and the Indian Ornamental are not really beginner spiders, as both are fast and can be quite defensive.

And I've never seen my Red Knee even contemplate the idea of jumping - Avics can move relatively fast when they need to, but I don't think I've ever heard of them jumping either. :2thumb:


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

A B.Smithi or A.Avicularia would be best as a first spider.
All these spiders are easy to get.
A.Versicolor is a Martinique Pink Toe, they are rather pricey and look like this :










P.Regalis is an Ornamental (very pretty, Its a "you can look but you can't touch" senario). Also ornamentals have a slightly more potent venom.
P.irminia are supposed to be very aggresive. I dont know this by experience but I should have my one this week 

I would say go for a standard pink toe or red knee. Remember that pink toes are aboreal and need a higher tank, where as the red knee is terrestrial and will need a wider tank. Both these T's look stunning and are usually docile in nature. Every tarantula will bite when threatened or annoyed!

Hope this helped!


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

hi ok thanks lol

that is one thing i realy could not do is haveing a big T jumping as me .

i like the pink toe and red-knee .

i realy like the virsicolor as there blue lol.

but i dont mind realy as once i have one there will be another and another lol.
but thanks too both of you but more info required
thanks


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

If you do go for an Avic,I would not get a sling if I were you.
Try and get it at least at the juvenile stage.
If it were me,I would get whatever I liked the look of after researching the care,attitude etc. of the said spid.....new or old world.


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

> Avics can move relatively fast when they need to, but I don't think I've ever heard of them jumping either.



My Avicularia versicolor has jumped from my hand onto my knee's before so believe me they can jump.


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

voyagerxp said:


> My Avicularia versicolor has jumped from my hand onto my knee's before so believe me they can jump.


Ive also witnessed an A.Versi jumping!


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*ok*

ok but i gess as the aboreal species they can jump and the ground ones cant .
i gess lol

but ok i am going to get a pink toe as they look kl.

or maybe ill get b,smithi and pink toe lol
thanks


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Pink toes are all pretty efficient jumpers.

Also, why has no one pointed out? Versicolors are only blue when they're young, they mature to a reddy purpler and metallic green spider! I'm guessing you image searched for versicolors and saw two different types of spider, one blue and one red and green... that's spiderlings and adults.

May I suggest the red knee if you don't want jumping.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Many arboreal species will jump including all of the Avics and Pokies. If you include jumping off your hand in fright you could include all tarantula but the terrestials and large arboreals are very likely to injur themselves by doing so.
Tarantula aren't really handling pets, some will argue that handling is fine and suggest they've never been bitten but I liken it to crossing the road, it only needs to go wrong once!
I'd stay away from slings as these are far more fragile and Avics are also known for dying for little reason (often bad husbandry or sold off too early). So I'd seek out a juvenile Brachypelma eg Smithi, boehmei or emelia. Of course you could try something from the Grammostola or Aphonopelma genus or to impress your friends A. geniculata, L. parahybana or the very colouful GBB. If you do go for an Avic be mindful of the fact most go through various colour changes from sling to adult.
It's a good idea to do your homework first, there's not too much to learn but it's a good idea to have a basic knowledge before getting your T rather than after.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

the last one u said what are they i have never heard of them 

whats a GBB?

thanks alot guys for all ur help i will be getting one soon thanks


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------

